# IVC Filter Placement



## amym (Dec 27, 2011)

I need help coding this, please.  This was done at time of CATH.  I did not include a CATH report!

INFERIOR VENA CAVA FILTER PLACEMENT: 

Indication:  Deep venous thrombosis and pulmonary embolus in the 
setting of a patient who has a history of gastrointestinal bleeding 
and is not a candidate for long-term anticoagulation. 

Procedure And Findings:  After written and informed consent was 
obtained, the patient was brought to the endovascular lab, and the 
right internal jugular artery area was prepped and draped in usual 
sterile fashion.  Under ultrasound guidance, the right internal 
jugular artery was cannulated without difficulty using a 
micropuncture needle, and using a dilator, a guidewire was advanced, 
and an Eclipse inferior vena cava filter sheath was placed under 
fluoroscopic guidance, and then subsequently, CO2 contrast was used 
for imaging.  Imaging revealed presence of the inferior vena cava 
filter and identification of the renal vein takeoff.  Subsequently, 
the catheter tip was placed at the desired level, and the inferior 
vena cava filter then was positioned and deployed with excellent 
deployment, following which imaging was performed with CO2 contrast, 
revealing adequate placement of the filter.  At this point, the 
entire assembly was removed, and hemostasis was achieved by gentle 
compression.  No complications occurred. 

Impression: 

Successful inferior vena cava filter placement using a Bard Eclipse 
system via right internal jugular approach without difficulty or 
complication.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 27, 2011)

Currently this is coded 36010, 37620 and 75940. 
Beginning in January, this would be 37191 (complete procedure).


----------

